# Gender-Based Learning



## MadMaxSDP (2 mo ago)

OrchidSugar said:


> I noticed that in certain cultures girls and boys are separated right before middle school or high school. Like there will be an all-boy school and an all-girl school. Oftentimes the kids also begin to wear uniforms. I guess eastern Asia comes to mind. I'm not familiar with many western schools that do this, but I have heard of separating students into different classes for middle school sex education.
> 
> Is it a good idea to separate students this way? It seems like a proper way to deal with puberty differences, but just gathering ideas here. And what kind of benefits/drawbacks could there be to this kind of arrangement?


It’s fine but then you have to reintroduce them into coed situations. You can’t expect them to thrive in coed environments without a learning curve.


----------



## Mark R (Dec 23, 2015)

Any kind of gender bias is harmful to the gender discriminated against. Recently, the Taliban has been in the news refusing to allow female students to attend university. Some also claim that discrimination discourages women from pursuing a STEM education. Other studies suggest that boys are discriminated against.


> Middle school math teachers favor girls when they grade, a new MIT report finds. _Boys Lag Behind: How Teachers’ Gender Biases Affect Student Achievement_ presents results from a study of 35 middle schools in France, finding that teachers’ gender biases have a significant negative effect on boys’ progress relative to girls in both math and literacy. By comparing the grades given by teachers who were aware of student gender to grades given by external graders unaware of student gender, the study finds that sixth-grade girls receive grades from their math teachers that are 6 percent higher than boys.


Both anti-male and anti-female discrimination is not good. Maybe separating students by gender would lead to less gender-based discrimination.


----------



## Lunacik (Apr 19, 2014)

OrchidSugar said:


> No...girls don't usually like you making phallic references every other minute.


----------



## Lunacik (Apr 19, 2014)

I didnt go to an all girl school for all of, or even most of, my school years.

When I was in mixed school, I always got along better with guys than girls. Guys were more direct, straightforward, not playing bullshit games, which was more my own nature. I'd rather just punch somebody in the face than fuck around with manipulating and scheming. I felt judged by other girls my age, with the exception of the ones I dated or the ones that crushed on me, and one girl who was my best friend. Most girls were much more feminine and "diva"-ish in my culture. There was a lot of cliquishness, petty and catty nature, and malicious social realm manipulation. In mixed school, I was framed several times by those kinds of girls, and even was once expelled from school because of being setup by them, which was actually why I ended up in the all girl school. Things were different in the all girl school, though.

Peoples' behaviors often change according to the environments they're in. I never once had issues with the girls at the all girl school. I had several female friends and nobody was acting manipulative or being a stuck up diva. Guys that I met during my time there were most often just perverts that would approach us only to wind up rejected and told to fuck off. I got along with girls more than guys, basically. We even had this talk therapy type of class (I forgot what it's actually called) that I think helped make us more supportive of one another, as we knew what other girls were going through because of it. I remember we kind of just...stuck together.


----------

